# Rotary broach build



## Rauce (Mar 2, 2022)

I just completed this project and thought I’d share. 






I chose to do an adjustable type since that way I can get the tool tip on center regardless of its length or the alignment of the tailstock. 

The back part has a 7/8 straight shank (for easy use on my mill), 4 through holes, a 1 deg offset on the face and flats for set screws in the front part to adjust the position of the tool.











The front piece has four set screws to adjust position where the back part attaches. The tool holder sits in two angular contact bearings (probably overkill) and retained with a snap ring. 











I chose to buy the bits, got them
on Etsy from “Tom make here” who has a YouTube channel. If I had a surface grinder I would have done it myself but I don’t have the space… 

So far results are good!


----------



## Tom O (Mar 2, 2022)

I’m jealous now!  It’s on the hmmm, one day, maybe, list.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice work - project 457 added to the list!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice job.  I've been wanting to make one of those for awhile now.  Not being able to make the bits myself either was one of the reasons I haven't made one, I'll have to check out the Etsy seller.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice. Yes, so many projects, so little time. I think its stacked somewhere between floating reamer holder & better Radii ball turner.


----------



## 140mower (Mar 2, 2022)

I really want to make one of those too, and I have the tool and cutter grinder that I need to learn to use........ I have even started making a pile of potential bits and pieces and I seem to have a growing number of broken end mills in need of repurposing......


----------

